# Can someone identify the router bit I need



## Valeriojosh (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't seem to find this router bit for the outside of the drawer front. 

I am making new drawer front for some guy and I can't seem to find the right router bit online? I figure I could use a 45 degree chamfer for the back side but the front if someone could give me a website and the name or model number of the bit that would be a huge help.



Thank you everyone, turns out I was doing it all right it was just to large of a format the email had so. Just screen shot it and used the screen shots.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

A picture would help---most of us have a catalog or two---but we need to see what you want---


----------



## Valeriojosh (Jan 6, 2013)

*new.*

how do i add a picture if its saved to my computer(from and email i got) i keep trying to add one and it wont show up


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

after you have chosen the files have you clicked on upload? It the button on the right hand side of the attatchment screen


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Valeriojosh said:


> how do i add a picture if its saved to my computer(from and email i got) i keep trying to add one and it wont show up


*http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/*









 







.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Perhaps this one:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Giant-Thumbnail-Bit-1-2-Shank/C1371


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Valeriojosh said:


> View attachment 58802
> I can't seem to find this router bit for the outside of the drawer front.
> 
> I am making new drawer front for some guy and I can't seem to find the right router bit online?


The pictures do not show the profile. I cannot tell if this is a normal roundover, or whether there is a curve.

Perhaps a sketch showing the details of the profile.

For site, PeachtreeUSA, MLCS, EagleAmerica, Grizzly


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

This might be of interest...http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> This might be of interest...http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html


It looks like #'s 8558, 8559 or 8560 might be the ticket. You'd have to remove the bearing and use one one of these on a router table.

Then use a chamfer bit for the back side.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

jharris2 said:


> It looks like #'s 8558, 8559 or 8560 might be the ticket. You'd have to remove the bearing and use one one of these on a router table.
> 
> Then use a chamfer bit for the back side.


I think that 8558 is the correct bit. HOWEVER a second pass with a straight bit and the material flipped over to complete the profile.

OR

Use the bit with a smaller diameter bearing.

If you are trying to duplicate something that was made in a commercial shop, it was probably done in a molding machine or shaper. AND the cutter was probably custom made. The custom tooling is a common practice to lock in future and matching sales.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Very likely the profile on the drawer front was done on a shaper and not with a router bit. Often cabinet shops will make their own blades to make their own profile so it may not be possible for you to match it exactly without having a company make custom blades to run it. Then having custom blades made is expensive. You may have to find the company that made the front or settle with something similar.


----------



## msbeal (Oct 3, 2010)

*Start at Freud*

When I'm hunting down a profile I always just go to Freud.com/router bits and then if I find something I like I check the price on Amazon.com. 

http://www.freudtools.com/c-3-router-bits.aspx


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks like an extra wide Roman ogee to me.


----------

